# -

## korpusny park

()  .  ,    .       -   ...

----------


## V00D00People

...

----------


## laithemmer

,   ?     . ,    ,      ?  " ,  ",  ?

----------


## V00D00People

"  ",       ...

----------


## laithemmer

,     ?       3-4 - ...    ,       .
!    .
  ,  "" -       ,  ,     ,   ,       . 
    .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,     ?       3-4 - ...    ,       .

   ,     ,         ... 
?     (?),    ,       \  ?    , " "?

----------


## steam

. .

----------


## laithemmer

,   ,        .

----------


## V00D00People

> . .

   :)  
     ,     .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

....

----------


## mia

-  ?     -    . 
    .   ,   ,     ,  ,     ,     ,   .         ...

----------


## Sviata

> ....

  - ...   , ,       ,   ...    ,       (  ),          - -   ...

----------

...    ,   ,  "   ..., -     ...      ,  , ,    ,      ,   쳺,      .     -    ,  ,  , ,  " -     !      ....      -       .    -      -.
   ,     .

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ...    ,   ,  "   ...

       ... ,       .  ,       ,     . ,    , ,  ,      ,  - ...
            -.   ,       ,   ,           ,   ... , .
        ( ):   ,      : , ,    ,    ,  ,   ,  ,  ,    ...    .    , .    40     .
       .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*zashtrihovana*,   !

----------

*zashtrihovana*,      ,   ,   ,        ,   ,    ",    .   -   ,    -   .      -   .

----------


## nickeler

**, , ,     ?     쳺  "".      ,    ",    -    .      ,    .     ,       .  ,    .      ,    .  .
     ""      .  .

----------

*nickeler*, ,  )

----------


## Victorious

ֳ   (    2 ).
   - " " ,        ,    -     ,   .   ;    ,    -    ,   ,   ,   ,  . (                ,    - ). ,  ,     ,  ,     .  ;    ;     .  , ,   䳺)
PS     .

----------


## ..

...  ",      .     ,      .

----------

:)        !

----------


## bvn

.    ...  40   , ,   ...   12  (   ).
 . ,         -  ... - ,        .         ,        . -,      ,       -    6   ,         ?
        ,       .   ,   ,   ,  ,  , , ...     ,   ,   ... ,   ...  ,   ...   ...  ,  ,   ,  ...       : "". ,    -   ...           .   ,      ,   .
,   ,    ,    ,     ,   .   ,   ,      ,       ,     ,  ,     , , , , ...   ,  ...       ,            -  .        .
  ?   .      ,       .       ...     ,      . ", ,     !     ?"
  ,       .      . ,        .         ...  , ,      -  , , ,   ,         .    ,       . ,             ...       .    .        ,      ,      ,          ...   ,               . " ?  ,   ,      ?       ?       ...         ?"   .
   ?        ,         .  ,         ,    ,   .
  ,            .      -       .      ,      .        ,     .          - .
      . ,  -           .  ,     ,   .    -   ,   -    (    ,    ).   ,   ,         -  ,   ,          ,       .      ,   ,          .
-,     ,     .     .         ,    ,      ,      ,      .         ,      , ,    ...  .
     , ,     ,    .   ,    ,   ,      .             ,      : "    ?"
 ,          .                 .     .  ,  ,        : "  ,   ,     -          "... ,         ,           .
      .            (    ,     ),     ,   ?     ,            - ...    :(

----------


## Dialog

,    -   -,     ,        .       .      ,      .      .

----------


## rust

*bvn*,   .   ,       .   ...

----------


## bvn

> 

    ?    :)

----------


## sharasha

> ?    :)

  !   , ,         ,      . 
, ,   .      ,     !

----------


## bvn

> !   , ,         ,      .

    ...   ,    ,  ...  

> , ,   .      ,     !

    ,    ,     ,     ? , -        (   ),    , -        ,  -,   ,   ,   '  ...      ? 
PS: ,   , ,        ...

----------


## sharasha

.    , !     .
 ,     . ̳     ,   ,     .            .  .     .

----------


## Dialog

> ?    :)

     ,          ,         ,       .      ,     ,    .

----------


## bvn

,  ,        -    ...  ,          ,    - ,         ,         :)
     " ,  ",     .   ,    ,          ,    ,         . 
PS:      .   ,      ...    ,       , ,  ...

----------


## sharasha

*bvn*,   ?   " !))
    .   ,   ?)))

----------


## bvn

*sharasha*,        .       ,   .         ,        .         ,   .       :)

----------

> ,   ?

      ?      ""         .  . 
    ,  .       -    ,       .   .

----------


## bvn

,  "" ? , **,  :)

----------

...   ,       ...
 ...    )
 ... "  "      "" (   ?   ...     ...  ..        ,  ?),   - " "     " ", , !!!!  ???    -,     ,    쳺,      (  ,    "  ",    ,     ...   )  ,      ,  ...   (  ) "   (      ...  ,    )   ,  ,        ,   ,    !
  ,  " ",   " ",       ,     ? , ,    ,   ,   -  ""  ,        (          )
    ,      ,     )
...  ...            ...      ...    . 
P.S.   ,  *bvn* :       ""  "",     ,      - )

----------


## bvn

**,       ...  ,    ...  ,   ,  ""  "",  ""...    ,       ,    .     ... ,     ,    ...      ?   ,       ,       ,    䳺.            .
  ,       ,       ,         ...   , ,     :    ...

----------

,       P.S.)
     ,      ,      )       ,   "")       "   ,
   ..."        ......   (

----------


## bvn

,   ...     ...     ?   ,     ...     .   ,   .
    ...    ,      ,  ,       ...    ,     ,       ,    ...     -   . 쳺  ?
    ,   ?

----------

**,    ,        /   -    /   *bvn* .      /   ,   .  
     ,        ,     "     "        .
          ,      ,     .

----------

,     ,         (  ,   ,        )        )      ,    ,    ,  " ...     ...     ?(      )   ,   ,    ,        ,    ,  ...   ...       )
  [B]/B]     " "   ...     ,        ...    .

----------


## Def

> ...    .

  ,  .().
    ? () ? 
 ...

----------


## rust

> ?    :)

  ..          ?
"   ..." ()    

> PS:      .   ,      ...    ,       , ,  ...

    .

----------


## zashtrihovana

> PS:      .   ,      ...    ,       , ,  ...

  , .   ,            .       ,     ,    (     ,   - ).               ,          ,   -      .

----------


## Amateur

,        !??

----------


## bvn

, **,   ...       ...      :)
 ,           " " (   ...  ,     ?)   .   ...    ,      -    .            , ,    ...   ,      -   ? - ,   ... :         (,     ) .      ,         ...  ,               ... ,  .
, ',    . ?   .    ,      ,     ,          . ,         .  ,  ,         (     ,       ,      ,    : "   , ?"). ,     ,      ,   .   ?     ?     ?
 .      ,   ,   ...   

> ..          ?

     ...      ``?
 ,      , - ,     ...    ,  ,         ( -       ).   

> , .   ,            .       ,     ,    (     ,   - ).               ,          ,   -      .

           ?    ,   ,      ...

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ?    ,   ,      ...

      ,   ,   .       ...
      -  ,   ,     .

----------


## korpusny park

:   ,  . (  )   -     ?

----------


## bvn

> :   ,  . (  )   -     ?

    ?      ?  ,        ?

----------


## bvn

> ,        !??

     ...     ,       ,  ,      ,  .   

> -   ,   , ,  . ,    ,    ,  ,   , ,     .   -     ,   .  ,      _(? - . )_  ,  ,    .     ,      .  . 
> " "

    ,      ,          ...       ,    ...

----------

